

Facebook: Simplifying the Stream - ivankirigin
http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=321

======
jgilliam
It's great we don't have to use the templates anymore, but the frequency of
the API changes to something as basic as posting to the stream is really
getting annoying.

~~~
goodside
"Move fast and break things. Unless you are breaking stuff, you are not moving
fast enough." - Mark Zuckerberg

~~~
xal
This is a really great quote. There is a lot of truth in it and the effect of
a company build on the principle is breathtaking. Facebook moves at lightning
speed considering their size. It seems that they somehow found a way that
let's them add engineers and scale their development speed linearly.

~~~
robryan
For something like this I would prefer if they took a bit more time to flesh
out options, as could find a button to remove things like friends adding other
people as friends from the live feed.

Also this should come with a box up the top with specific help pages written
up to explain it all, if people who develop and use web apps every day find it
different and confusing, imagine the average facebook user.

------
the_real_r2d2
I like the ranked feed and I like to have an option to see it unranked (as
live feed). I wonder if FB has an option to set the default to either
rank/unranked. In the past many of my friends have these annoying applications
that fortunately are not showed in the ranked news (may be because the
algorithm learnt that I did not like them as I use to hide them).

------
snprbob86
I am really happy about the return to the ranked and filtered feed; less stuff
to read. But then, they went and added an unread count next to the View Live
Feed link! Aaaggghh! I just threw out dozens of RSS feeds because I have OCD
and must drive unread counts down to zero. This will torment me.

------
cnicolaou
Again, it's confusing and unpredicted.

------
joeythibault
wait...so now there's a popularity contest within my own friend network?

------
devicenull
Ever since these recent updates started, I've been running into what seem to
be caching issues.. I'll see old content on the "live feed", and it doesn't
update until I refresh the page

------
whereareyou
Glad to see the popular stuff back in the stream. The way the highlights used
to be presented on the right side was visually akward.

------
joubert
I HATE how they now obnoxiously suggest who I should write to.

------
gaius
Broken for me (showing newsfeed as of 3 days ago).

~~~
salvadors
are you using it over https? There seems to be a problem with that. I switched
back to plain http and it's working OK there.

------
DanielBMarkham
So after updating my status and refreshing a half-dozen times (including
resetting my internet connection, clearing my cache, and switching browsers)
now I understand why my status doesn't appear in the same place anymore.

I understand that right now I'm a tired and distracted reader (30 hours of
flying today and in the airport lounge) but I can't help think that other
folks are going to be frustrated by this, even if it's an improvement.

Sites need to be very, very careful about changing stuff that works. This
looks like a great improvement, but it you don't get something for nothing --
there is a cost of change.

------
geuis
This is happy and annoying. Happy because it simplifies the API. Annoying
because I have to go back and rearchitect a big part of our site to support
this. I just finished a week long project last month ago supporting this crap.

------
igorgue
New Facebook is flying, I think this is the Python (Tornado)!.

